# Non-Grain Free Food



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry for the post again but Holley's vet has recommended that we not go grain-free when we switch her to adult food just yet due to her tummy issues. We had talked to the pet food store as well as the vet and they both have seen dogs that have loose stool from going grain-free. 
Does anyone recommend any adult food that isn't grain-free?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy Willie is thriving on Wellness Super5Mix, made by Old Mother Hubbard, Inc., in Tewksbury, Massachusetts. I won't type the entire ingredient list, but here are the first few in the "chicken" variety:

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Barley, Ground Brown Rice, Tomato Pomace, etc. (also includes carrots spinach, sweet potatoes, apples, blueberries, but in smaller quantities). 

"Never any: Meat By-Products, Wheat, Corn, Soy, Artificial Colors or Flavors, Artificial Perservatives." 

Well, every dog is different, but Willie does seem very healthy on this food.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you for the recommendation. We had tried Wellness puppy food when we first brought Holley home but she didn't seem to care for it then and my Dad kicked us out of his house due to the extremely smelly gas it gave her. Maybe the adult version would be different.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

These would be ones I would try: Artemis Med. Breed Puppy, Canidae All Life Stage, Fromm 4 star Chicken a la Veg (all life stage & other flavors I think), Innova puppy, & Merrick Puppy plate. We have used Merrick & Artemis can food as a small additive to try & entice P to eat her kibble : Pretty sure Blue Buffalo puppy has grains too. Some may be sold at Petco or Petsmart, but others I find at smaller "boutique" or hunting retailers. Good luck & I hope Holley is doing well!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you kellygh but we are looking for adult dog food since she is almost one.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I was just going to correct myself. All of the aforementioned come in adult versions! The all life stage foods are for puppies & adults.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You know, I've seen it posted here more than once that the Wellness dog food gave their dog bad gas. Willie has never had a problem that way, though. The very first food I had him on (one 50lb. bag) when I brought him home from the dog pound, was Costco's brand -- Kirkland Super Premium Puppy Chow. He went through that bag pretty quickly, and then I switched him over to Wellness. The puppy chow was just to put some weight on him, since he had been starving while he was a lost dog.

Nowadays (is that really a word?) there are really so many good dog food options, you just have to find one that agrees with your dog and stick with it. I do rotate Willie's protein source, within the Wellness brand. He gets a 15 bag of chicken, then fish, then lamb; then we start over. Anyhow, I wish you luck in finding just the right food for Holley!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

They all seem to have their own take on food it seems. Holley's gas was so bad that my Dad practically kicked us out of the house on Christmas eve. I am glad to hear that Willie enjoys it. 
We are still undecided on what to go with since Holley has such a sensitive tummy. I am thinking about maybe trying Avoderm but not sure. Anyone use this brand?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

So we decided to try Merrick Cowboy Cookout for Holley. We are in the process of transitioning so not sure if she loves it yet since there is alot of her Nutro still in there but she does seem to eat more as she grazes. Hopefully she will do well on it. If not, back to the drawing board I guess. Thank you for the suggestion Kelly.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I hope Holley does well. Aren't some of those Merrick foods a hoot ? P likes the cowboy cookout. We mix a little with her kibble to try & get her to eat. I think we are going to have to try the satin balls. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

The names of there flavors are pretty funny for dog food. We picked this one because she hasn't had beef flavor before so we were hoping it would be something she liked since the chicken and lamb is not preffered by her. We will see how it goes.


----------

